# Parking at Hyatt Sunset Harbor



## opusX (May 4, 2014)

Just got confirmed at Sunset Harbor for this November and was wondering what the parking rates are? We usually stay at Windward Point and the parking is free there. Thanks .


----------



## Kal (May 6, 2014)

Hyatt provides a discounted special rate for Sunset Harbor owners.  However, for other guests, I believe the rate is $45 per week in the garage across from the resort.


----------



## opusX (May 7, 2014)

That's greats thanks Kal!


----------



## IslandTime (May 16, 2014)

And that's still a whole lot cheaper than what the Westin guests pay to park in that garage - which actually belongs to Westin!


----------



## bdh (May 16, 2014)

IslandTime said:


> And that's still a whole lot cheaper than what the Westin guests pay to park in that garage - which actually belongs to Westin!



I think Westin charges their guests $21 or $22 a day for the deck.  But anyone can park in the deck as it is not reserved for Westin guests only - in past years using the typical rules of engagement for supply/demand, the Westin would charge the public $40/50 a day for the Fri/Sat of Fantasy Fest.  

FWIW  Once the developer completed the HSH resort back in the mid 90's, they sold the adjacent property that the Westin deck sets on to the Walsh family (owner of the Westin property) - but included a clause in the sale agreement that retained 40 or so parking spaces in the deck for HSH use - so the cheap parking (by KW standards) is another plus for the HSH location.


----------



## optimist (May 17, 2014)

Based on someone's  suggestion on this board, we returned our rent a car as soon as we arrived in Key West, took a cab to Sunset Harbor and re-rented a car a week later to drive back to Miami.  It was very good advice not to hassle with parking...


----------



## Kal (May 17, 2014)

optimist said:


> Based on someone's suggestion on this board, we returned our rent a car as soon as we arrived in Key West, took a cab to Sunset Harbor and re-rented a car a week later to drive back to Miami. It was very good advice not to hassle with parking...


 
 You missed a step....while you have the car go to Publix and grab some provisions for the stay.  If you are dehydrated, Publix has an adjacent shop next door for you to stock up on fluids to keep you on target!

 Unload those goodies at Sunset Harbor then take the car back.  If you really want to add some local flavor take the bus back to Sunset Harbor.  Check out the on-line bus schedule and time the car drop off with the inbound bus time.


----------



## optimist (May 17, 2014)

Kal said:


> You missed a step....while you have the car go to Publix and grab some provisions for the stay.  If you are dehydrated, Publix has an adjacent shop next door for you to stock up on fluids to keep you on target!
> 
> Unload those goodies at Sunset Harbor then take the car back.  If you really want to add some local flavor take the bus back to Sunset Harbor.  Check out the on-line bus schedule and time the car drop off with the inbound bus time.




Sounds like you have been there a time or two!  While I would be happy to go back to Key West, next time, I would stay somewhere else so that I could keep the car and explore the area a little.


----------



## ivywag (May 17, 2014)

Better yet, skip the car and have Faustos deliver the groceries.  FYI- this year we hauled 6 bottles of wine from California!


----------

